# Experience at Chennai PSK for India Police Clearance Certificate (PCC)



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hello,

I just got my PCC from Chennai PSK at Aminijikarai and wanted to list the smooth and super fast hassle free process for the same.

I first applied for the PCC appointment online at passportindia.gov.in. You just fill up the online form, pay the fees (currently Rs.500) and schedule an appointment. It usually gives the date 1 week from applying date. Print out the appointment letter.

My address is the same as on my passport so I only needed 1 copy of my passport bio pages (front and back) which I self attested as true copy.

My reporting time was 2:15pm, appointment time was 2:30pm.

I had to join a 2:15pm queue at the entrance and was let in at exact 2:15pm. Went to a counter where they issue a token along with a file, immediately went to next counter where they take fingerprints and photo. The girl at the counter was friendly and it did not feel like an Indian government office. Similarly the next 2 counters were done in less than 10 mins. I got my PCC at 2:45pm.

It was so simple and hassle free that I was surprised. I think PCC is a fast process since my token was called immediately at each counter.

I'm glad I did not choose to walk-in like others have mentioned in the forum since this PSK doesn't allow walk-in also I felt there was no need when the appointment system is so efficient and quick.

I did carry my medical referral letter in case they wanted some visa call letter as mentioned by others on the forum but no such documents were ever requested.

It was so easy that I couldn't help but pass the information here in case anyone else from Chennai is applying for the same.

Good luck to all. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## chennaiguy (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks buddy. It is very useful indeed. Keep updating about medical clearance as well.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

chennaiguy said:


> Thanks buddy. It is very useful indeed. Keep updating about medical clearance as well.


Hi

Wanted to update about the medicals as asked by you.

In Chennai, only Apollo Heart Centre on greams road is our option for medicals. I had already spoken to them before so I knew that they need

4 passport photos
2 copies of passport
Form 26
Form 160
e-medical referral letter with HAP id
Original Passport

They say take appointment but I had called them at 9am for the appointment on same day and was told to arrive before 12pm.

At the reception, I was given a form to register and paid the amount, Rs.4315. Please note it may vary as per your individual requirements or price revisions by them.

Then was asked to go to 4th floor, which is the hub for US, Canada, UK and Australia immigration medicals. Was immediately sent to get my blood drawn, height - weight taken, urine sample given. Then was asked to wait to be called, for check up with a doctor. That took less than 10 mins. A few questions about previous medical history, smoke, tattoos, TB, medicines, surgery. A short medical check later was asked to wait to be called again for Chest X-ray.

Wait for 5 - 10 mins then enquire at the counter since they may forget to send your file from one person to another. After I enquired I was immediately sent to 2nd floor for X-ray but there was a long wait. Almost an hour. But the chest x-ray was quick.

And that's it. Your medicals are over. You can go home. If you have any questions, go to 4th floor reception. They told me 2 working days for the results to be uploaded.

I entered the clinic around 11:30am and was out around 1:30pm. So 2 hours it was all done, could've been sooner if the X-ray hadn't taken time. They have only 1 X-ray unit for the entire clinic so the queue is long.

Hope I've given all the information. Good luck to all.


----------



## chennaiguy (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you soooo much buddy!!! It is very comprehensive and i appreciate it. Thanks again.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

After 3 working days my medicals have not been uploaded. I called them and they say they are facing some server issues and are not able to upload the results. Hopefully it will be resolved soon.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

I believe you have used the my health declaration. Can you confirm if you can lodge your visa before medicals are uploaded?


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

snarayan said:


> I believe you have used the my health declaration. Can you confirm if you can lodge your visa before medicals are uploaded?


Hi snarayan,

Yes you can. They have recently given an option of completing medicals before lodging visa. It just depends on your HAP id. Uploading results has no effect on your visa lodgement since you will have your HAP id generated already.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

snarayan said:


> I believe you have used the my health declaration. Can you confirm if you can lodge your visa before medicals are uploaded?


To clarify, I did my medicals in the morning and filed my visa in the evening. So for Australia time, it was 17 Dec and 18 Dec respectively.

The my health declarations HAP id should not be used if Visa has been lodged.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> To clarify, I did my medicals in the morning and filed my visa in the evening. So for Australia time, it was 17 Dec and 18 Dec respectively.
> 
> The my health declarations HAP id should not be used if Visa has been lodged.


Hi peanut

I am in panic state right now .. 

Before lodging visa, I submitted "My Health Declarations" form but could not get time to complete medicals. Was given TRN too.

I lodged visa on 18/12/2013, got different TRN too. 

What shall i do , when i have 2 different TRNs. I am really worried right now..


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi peanut
> 
> I am in panic state right now ..
> 
> ...


Forget this and wait for CO


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

My meds were finally uploaded by the clinic today! Now it says completed in the emedical client information sheet. But no change in immi account, so I guess I have to wait now for the CO!!!


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Update on my medicals. I had written to health strategies (HS) on 24 Dec after hours, and received a reply today (on a holiday!).

The kind person at HS linked my application to my medicals manually. And now in my application I get the following:

No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.

So that means medicals is cleared right?

Now I'm only waiting for CO for a Direct Grant!!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## chris5550 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi peanut48,
Thanks for sharing your experiences. And wish you good luck for a speedy Grant!


----------



## chennaiguy (Nov 13, 2013)

Guys, just to let you know that walk-in facility is no longer available and appointment is mandatory for all Chennai PSKs. Current wait time for the appointment is 2-3 weeks. Plan your PCC accordingly.


----------



## chennaiguy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Physical Examination*

Friends, gave my medicals in Apollo Greams road, Chennai yesterday. Please note that you will be asked to remove all the clothes except underwear (It is applicable only for Male. For Female slips are allowed) as part of physical examination process. It was done by a lady doctor for me. Also, notably, you will be asked to lower your underwear JUST for checking your lower abdomen so don't pull it down completely


----------



## chennaiite (Feb 17, 2014)

LOL! Thanks!



chennaiguy said:


> Friends, gave my medicals in Apollo Greams road, Chennai yesterday. Please note that you will be asked to remove all the clothes except underwear (It is applicable only for Male. For Female slips are allowed) as part of physical examination process. It was done by a lady doctor for me. Also, notably, you will be asked to lower your underwear JUST for checking your lower abdomen so don't pull it down completely


----------



## chennaiguy (Nov 13, 2013)

Just to add, all tests were completed and submitted to DIBP by the hospital within 24 hrs. My tests got over only by 2 PM yesterday. It is super fast :thumb:

501 Medical Examination Completed Apollo Heart Centre
502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed Apollo Heart Centre
707 HIV test Completed Apollo Heart Centre


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

chennaiguy said:


> Just to add, all tests were completed and submitted to DIBP by the hospital within 24 hrs. My tests got over only by 2 PM yesterday. It is super fast :thumb:
> 
> 501 Medical Examination Completed Apollo Heart Centre
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed Apollo Heart Centre
> 707 HIV test Completed Apollo Heart Centre


Can anyone tell me how to create ereferral letter for dependent ??

I was able to take ereferral for me, didnt know how i managed, but unable to do for dependent.

Kindly guide please.

Santhosh


----------



## chennaiguy (Nov 13, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Can anyone tell me how to create ereferral letter for dependent ??
> 
> I was able to take ereferral for me, didnt know how i managed, but unable to do for dependent.
> 
> ...


If you know the HAP ID then you can login into eMedical Client https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient and generate the referral letter. If you don't know the HAP ID for your dependents then try with one number up or down of yours. Last two digits of mine is 48 and for my dependents it is 47 and 46 respectively.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

chennaiguy said:


> If you know the HAP ID then you can login into eMedical Client https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient and generate the referral letter. If you don't know the HAP ID for your dependents then try with one number up or down of yours. Last two digits of mine is 48 and for my dependents it is 47 and 46 respectively.


Thanks buddy.

Very useful, Indeed !!

Santhosh


----------



## chennaiguy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saligramam PSK*

Got the PCC on the same day from Saligramam PSK yesterday. My address in passport and current address are same. I renewed my passport on April 2012 FYI. It took 2.5 hrs since high priority was given for passport applicants in the allocation system (Counter B & C). Again, appointment is mandatory and walk-ins not allowed in Chennai PSKs.

I was given 2 original copies of PCC and PCC stamped in my passport as well


----------



## cloudram (Mar 4, 2013)

chennaiguy said:


> Just to add, all tests were completed and submitted to DIBP by the hospital within 24 hrs. My tests got over only by 2 PM yesterday. It is super fast :thumb:
> 
> 501 Medical Examination Completed Apollo Heart Centre
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed Apollo Heart Centre
> 707 HIV test Completed Apollo Heart Centre



Hi,

Can you tell me how much is the charge for 189 health checkup in Chennai Apollo center ?

Its urgent , I need to fix the appointment either in Bangalore or Chennai?

Thanks
Cloudram


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Mates,

As per this web page - Appointment not needed for PCC in Saligramam, PSK, Chennai.

Chennai RPO

---------------
Categories of Applicants allowed as “Walk-In with ARN”

Following mentioned categories of applicants are allowed as "Walk-in Applicants". Applicants falling under these categories need to register Online, fill in the online application form and generate Application Reference Number (ARN) at least one day in advance before visiting the PSK. Such applicants may visit the PSK with required set of documents and a copy of printed ARN sheet between 10:00 AM to 1:00 PM only.
For PSK Saligramam:
Senior citizens above 60 years
Physically challenged Applicants (Certified)
Police Clearance Certificate(PCC)
---------------

Any recent expreience or Shall I walk in directly as per their web page info.

Thanks,
Sivaraj R


----------



## Sarav (Aug 4, 2013)

siva19 said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> As per this web page - Appointment not needed for PCC in Saligramam, PSK, Chennai.
> 
> ...


Hi..

My wife got her PCC recently in Aminjikarai PSK. They requested for appointment. This was in mid July.


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks Sarav for the reply , as per passport web page Aminjikarai PSK need appointment .

For Saligramam PSK - allowed below services. 

Categories of Applicants allowed as “Walk-In with ARN”

Following mentioned categories of applicants are allowed as "Walk-in Applicants". Applicants falling under these categories need to register Online, fill in the online application form and generate Application Reference Number (ARN) at least one day in advance before visiting the PSK. Such applicants may visit the PSK with required set of documents and a copy of printed ARN sheet between 10:00 AM to 1:00 PM only.

For PSK Saligramam:
Senior citizens above 60 years
Physically challenged Applicants (Certified)
Police Clearance Certificate(PCC)

For PSK Tambaram:
Police Clearance Certificate(PCC)
Minors below 3 years

For PSK Aminjikarai:
Minors below 3 years


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

Hello, 
I am working in oman and holder of indian passport. I want to get indian pcc. Ill be visiting chennai only for 4 days, 12 dec to 15 dec, Friday to Monday evening. 

I have uploaded pcc in the psk website then generated ARN and have the print out now. I got appointment oly on 17th which is not possible for me. Can you please confirm whether i can directly walk in either Friday or Monday in psk saligramam?? 

Or is there any other better options for my case?? 

Please help


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

rkrishnaraj said:


> Hello,
> I am working in oman and holder of indian passport. I want to get indian pcc. Ill be visiting chennai only for 4 days, 12 dec to 15 dec, Friday to Monday evening.
> 
> I have uploaded pcc in the psk website then generated ARN and have the print out now. I got appointment oly on 17th which is not possible for me. Can you please confirm whether i can directly walk in either Friday or Monday in psk saligramam??
> ...


Yes, walk-in facility is available at Saligramam PSK , take ARN print out along with you and sufficient proofs.

You will get your PCC within 2 hr If your passport address and current address are same as well as your previous PVR (Police verification Report) is clear . Otherwise new PVR will be initiated that will take 10 days.

I got my PCC on same day at Saligramam PSK on Oct/10/2014

Refer :

Chennai RPO


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

siva19 said:


> Yes, walk-in facility is available at Saligramam PSK , take ARN print out along with you and sufficient proofs.
> 
> You will get your PCC within 2 hr If your passport address and current address are same as well as your previous PVR (Police verification Report) is clear . Otherwise new PVR will be initiated that will take 10 days.
> 
> ...


Oh that's brilliant!! Did you walk in just like that without any appointment?? What time did u go?? 

My address is same without any change but passport issue date is August 2008!! Will that delay because its been 6 years since last issue and last police verification. 

Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

rkrishnaraj said:


> Oh that's brilliant!! Did you walk in just like that without any appointment?? What time did u go??
> 
> My address is same without any change but passport issue date is August 2008!! Will that delay because its been 6 years since last issue and last police verification.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help


You can refer their website , walk-in allowed only in Saligramam & Tambram PSk

I went exactly 9:30 AM at Saligramam PSK and left the place with my PCC at 12 PM - it took 2:30 hrs.

They have full database - if your PVR is not clear , they will initiate fresh.


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

siva19 said:


> You can refer their website , walk-in allowed only in Saligramam & Tambram PSk
> 
> I went exactly 9:30 AM at Saligramam PSK and left the place with my PCC at 12 PM - it took 2:30 hrs.
> 
> They have full database - if your PVR is not clear , they will initiate fresh.


Thanks man, you just saved my day. I'll plan one day for psk saligramam.


----------

